# Inside the coop



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, were new to this and wondered if you could tell me what it is material wise you would put inside a coop,in the housing section and on the ground for flooring,our chicks are around 2 weeks old and will be going out soon,so we can prepare for visits out to the coop when there ready,thanks in advance


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Sand in the coop and run. Best stuff


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I use sand in the coop and free range all day. I do love the sand. I poop scoop it just like cat litter and put only poop into the compost pile. We have a couple feathered foot breeds so it helps keep the poop off of their feet way better than shavings. Although we have brutal winters a d are planning to switch to deep litter in the late fall.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone that's that decided,sand it is  our winters are crazy here in Scotland ,wonder what there first night will be like,hmm,they seem eager to get out,and were foraging away like adults,cute,it wasn't until they met howie the jack Russle that they ran off inside,cute


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have found a washed construction sand is better than kids play sand although both will work. I clean the coop out completely once a week but clean dropping boards and obvious poop on the floor every day.


----------

